# A yummy goof



## jwithnell (May 26, 2009)

I caramelized some Vidalia onions with a little butter and set them on the back of my stove expecting to serve them with some beef for dinner. Well my husband came home late, and I had just finished eating my beef when I remembered the onions. 

With a few slices of cornbread left over, I had an inspiration: I sliced open a wedge of the cornbread and spread the onions on top. Wow! This is a great combination and couldn't be easier. 

Just make a southern cornbread in a griddle, and caramelize some Vidalia onions in butter. (Most cookbooks give the process -- slightly brown the onions over medium/high heat, then turn down very low and cover; cook until translucent.)

I'll do this as a dish onto itself in the future.


----------



## he beholds (May 26, 2009)

I've onlybaked cornbread...do you think that would work similarly?


----------



## PresbyDane (May 27, 2009)

Sounds good


----------



## jwithnell (May 27, 2009)

I'm sure most any cornbread would be good, although I'm not so sure about sweet corn breads with raisins, fresh corn and other odd (to a southerner) additions ....


----------



## LawrenceU (May 27, 2009)

Another very good, and inexpensive, meal is put those same caramelised onions (and they don't have to be Vidalia) on top of lentils. Mmm. We eat that a couple of days each week. Don't get me wrong. Vidalia onions are great, but caramelising any onion brings out the sugars in them. Yummy stuff.


----------



## he beholds (May 27, 2009)

I never thought I'd crave onions...


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 27, 2009)

Yum...


----------



## chbrooking (May 27, 2009)

jwithnell said:


> I'm sure most any cornbread would be good, although I'm not so sure about *sweet corn breads with raisins, fresh corn and other odd (to a southerner) additions* ....



Who would do such a thing????!!!! You might as well serve bitter brown water (unsweetened tea), too!


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (May 27, 2009)

chbrooking said:


> jwithnell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure most any cornbread would be good, although I'm not so sure about *sweet corn breads with raisins, fresh corn and other odd (to a southerner) additions* ....
> ...



Let's be honest, it's corn _cake_ these Northerners serve, not corn bread!


----------



## asc (May 27, 2009)

yum


----------



## Rich Koster (May 27, 2009)

I like onions.
I like cornbread.
I like butter.

Sounds like a horseplayer hitting the tri-fecta

YUM!!!


----------

